
Apple Schedules Event For September 12 - noinput
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/04/apple-schedules-special-event-for-september-12/
======
MojoJolo
I like how they work with shadows in the poster. I wonder what is the
direction of the light to create that shadow.

~~~
freehunter
The direction of light is "photoshop" :)

